# Original IELTS score has to be submitted as sealed score or a normal document?



## karanwish2sky (Jun 22, 2014)

As per the requiremnt, original IELTS score has to be submitted, do we need to get that issued in a sealed format from British Coucil as we did for our marksheets, or just a scorecard attached as a normal document would work ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to provide what's required by CIC. If documentation is not as required your application may be rejected off hand.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

karanwish2sky said:


> As per the requiremnt, original IELTS score has to be submitted, do we need to get that issued in a sealed format from British Coucil as we did for our marksheets, or just a scorecard attached as a normal document would work ?


Just the scorecard in original is required.


----------

